
Ask HN: Why would DigitalOcean require 30GB for a Wordpress droplet? - dutchbrit
Found this rather odd, needed to create a wordpress site today and decided to spin up a droplet on DigitalOcean.<p>See: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;qOmfMh5<p>The Ubuntu 14.04 image with Wordpress requires 30GB space, which seems rather odd to me. Any idea why DigitalOcean is doing this?
======
gammaray
I'm assuming that they recommend a droplet with 1GB of memory which comes with
30GB of storage. MySQL takes up a good chunk of resources on the 512MB
droplet.

That said, I host three wordpress websites off a 512MB droplet with 20GB
storage. Just fire up a barebones 512MB droplet and install wordpress
yourself. Be prepared to play with a lot of settings and configurations to not
run out of memory all the time.

